# I thought this was a dating site.



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

My friends are always talking about hooking up with plenty of fish. I have yet to see anything to hook up with.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What are you? There are hookups here. 

Male, gold, marble veil-tail freshwater angelfish seeks female angel for fun and fry.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I believe you mean to go to this website:

www.plentyoffish.com


Tread carefully Google........


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

www.plentyoffish.com showed up as an ad on the homepage before I logged in.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

bmlbytes said:


> www.plentyoffish.com showed up as an ad on the homepage before I logged in.


Perhaps that is what confused me.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

if ur looking for a dating site then y u still on this sight


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

cossie333 said:


> if ur looking for a dating site then y u still on this sight


Seems like a nice place.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

Well except for people bastardizing written language.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

for example namesomeone google


----------

